# Modifying MK4 Airlift Rear



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I want my rear to sit lower and was thinking of ways to do so.

I have the Airlift Sleeves and thought about cutting a bit off the top bracket so it would fit further up on the nipple and taking the nut off that would go against the rivnut. I'd imagine that I could get another 1/2" or so.

Just wondering if anyone else has done this.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

then why not going the SLAM XL rear bracket for mk5 (SAME REAR BAG)? Cut the nipple off, because you could weld it back in, and use that bracket. Now you have about 2 more inches of play.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

That would work and it`s a great idea but I don`t want to start doing excessive cutting and welding because I plan to take the bags off when I sell it. I`m just trying to use what I have. Plus, I think 2 inches would be too much, it would start getting some reverse rake.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

dubbin18 said:


> That would work and it`s a great idea but I don`t want to start doing excessive cutting and welding because I plan to take the bags off when I sell it. I`m just trying to use what I have. Plus, I think 2 inches would be too much, it would start getting some reverse rake.


i think the rear beam will bottom out before the bag does. but i understand what your saying.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

With the airlift rears my beam bottomed out against the frame before the bag was fully deflated. Colin, Martin and I have been talking about modifying the rear beam hub locations up and backwards about 2" just to get the whole range of the bag shifted in reference to the tire. I know someone else did it on here but it broke on the way to a meet or something. Basically you cut off the ends of the beams and weld them up higher.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> With the airlift rears my beam bottomed out against the frame before the bag was fully deflated. Colin, Martin and I have been talking about modifying the rear beam hub locations up and backwards about 2" just to get the whole range of the bag shifted in reference to the tire. I know someone else did it on here but it broke on the way to a meet or something. Basically you cut off the ends of the beams and weld them up higher.


ive seen this before, i would love to shorten my rear beam so i could fit lower offset wheel and add some camber, but the only issue i see is alignment issues. i wouldn't attempt it until i have it on a rack telling me everything is perfect before welding.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> With the airlift rears my beam bottomed out against the frame before the bag was fully deflated. Colin, Martin and I have been talking about modifying the rear beam hub locations up and backwards about 2" just to get the whole range of the bag shifted in reference to the tire. I know someone else did it on here but it broke on the way to a meet or something. Basically you cut off the ends of the beams and weld them up higher.


That's good info Sean, thanks for posting it. I hadn't even considered that my beam could be hitting, which would explain why the bag doesn't fully pancake.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

airlift mk4 rears do bottom out on the brackets before the rear beam hits. Airassisted.com firestone rears on the otherhand are completely bolt in and go as low as the car allows without modifying your rear beam. They also ride excellent and last. ask me how i know :laugh:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I modified my rear airlift brackets and took almost a half inch out and now they lay out.

I bought extra rear brackets just in case. If you want to buy my unmolested ones so you can send them off to get modified I'll let them go to you for cheaper than I got them from Airlift. I'll post up a before and after pic for refrence in a minute also. :thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

This was before welding, but you get the idea.











Sent from my alarm clock using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i've played with this before as well, i used top parts of d-cups on airlift rears to go little lower on friends car.
with 17's
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6207/6125677735_4e1300d431_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2241 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6181/6126222060_d91f0957f7_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2233 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6202/6126226492_d5b2a26267_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2247 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]




on another one i also cut the top brackets a little
with 19"
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6203/6126231334_3b5042bb92_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2265 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6062/6125688939_4a005e1d34_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2291 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

^ thanks for posting that up man. I may just have to do that with the new tire/wheel setup.


----------



## viral1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*I have the same problem in the rears with air lift , so you just trim the upper bracket and it will give you more drop - I got everything installed and its def not low enough*



Rat4Life said:


> i've played with this before as well, i used top parts of d-cups on airlift rears to go little lower on friends car.
> with 17's
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6207/6125677735_4e1300d431_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2241 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6181/6126222060_d91f0957f7_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2233 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 I have the same problem in the rears with air lift , so you just trim the upper bracket and it will give you more drop - I got everything installed and its def not low enough


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

viral1 said:


> I have the same problem in the rears with air lift , so you just trim the upper bracket and it will give you more drop - I got everything installed and its def not low enough


 yes just trim it up ,just like in the picture. 
it is little bit easier if you have 1/4" line going to the rear( fitting smaller size) but if you have 3/8" then you might have to grind down a little where fitting touched the body( you dont want any pressure onto fitting) 
also make sure your bumpstops on the shocks are completely removed or trimmed all the way up to the top mount.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I ended up cutting off the top, shaving it down, then re-welding it; just like rat4life posted. It only made about a 1/4" difference with the winter wheel setup. The summers rest the tires on the fenders so it did nothing for that, but with the idf drop plates going on soon, it might just push it for that extra bit.


----------



## viral1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

thanks a lot for your help and input man , very appreciated - so I guess Ill order a new set of top brackets just incase the get ruined. . . your Jetta Looks nice , I would love to lay out like rat for life car. 

Thanks again.


----------

